# Staining Over Painted Surface



## JayCee (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello,
I purchased a hollow door that is made of lightweight composite wood. It was primed, but was told I should use an oil based primer before painting it, and did so. I painted with a latex paint, trying to match some stained cabinets in the room. I’m unhappy with the finish paint color, and have found a stain that will match better. Is there a way to re-prime the door and somehow use a stain on that?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do not use any more primer or paint to add to your problem. Sand the door back to bare wood and start over. But be careful you don't sand through the thin layer of veneer. If you do, the stain will take differently on those areas and it will be very obvious (and look like s**t).
Better yet, buy a new door and start over.

With that said:
_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

